# Question on Future to finish with



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I am getting very close to finishing up the Hudson Hornet I have that thread open of. I've got a pretty good gloss finish on the body by buffing it out with toothpaste. Now my question to the expert finishers on here, once I get the body complete is it a good idea to finish it up with an airbrushed coat of Future? I've done that on a couple of other cars and models and it looks great. So I'd like to hear what the expert car guys have to say about that. Let me know, thanks.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, If you can airbrush her. Find a dome or something to cover the body with and give it a good 12 hours to dry. If you hate it you can pemove the future with ammonia and try again

Steve


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Steve. I have a bottle of Future I bought a while back and I've sprayed it from the airbrush before with no problems and great results. I know it works really well on clear plastic and can even clear up minor problems with the clear plastic, like CA glue blemishes and small scratches. I was a little afraid it might kind of run off the buffed finish without sticking but it sounds like it should be fine and actually make it even slicker and shinier afterwards.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Have a stand and cover ready (test it) future is really sticky..and the furnace usually kicks on just as I finish...lol

Steve


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a related question: Since I don't have an airbrush, is it possible to apply Future with a brush? 

I've heard good things about Future's "Self-Leveling" properties, so would it flow out OK if I brushed it on? I realize I'd still have to allow time afterwards to allow it to dry, just like airbrushing it - probably even longer. That's OK, you can't rush these things!


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Everything I've read about Future being applied with a brush has been positive. Everyone says it levels itself out beautifuly with no brush marks at all.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I sprayed the interior windows last night and the rear 1/3rd of the car and it looked pretty good this morning. However, down here in Florida our AC has actually been coming on occasionally this December so there is no concern with the furnace kicking in! The coldest day we have had so far has been about 69 and that has only been a couple of days. It is absolutely the warmest winter I have experienced in Florida in the 51 winters I have lived down here. The coldest evening so far has touched 55 and Xmas day is going to be 79. Too warm for me, I like some decent winter weather.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Jim, I brush it on all the time. try to use a wide soft brush. and like I said, set up a way to keep it dust free for a day or so. If the future is still wet on your brush , you can just use soap and hot water for cleanup.
We just got nailed with about a foot of snow..

















Steve


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys! I guess I'll have to go out and invest in some Future somewhere in the near "Future"!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't think it's called Future any more although I just googled it and it showed retailers for it. I have the Hornet out again and the Future that I have sprayed on looks great. Obviously make sure you have all the surfaces it is going on immaculately clean prior to spraying it on. I have to do a little clean up and then hopefully tonight I will finish spraying the exterior. I'm getting close to finishing up the Hornet.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The new bottle I have says Pledge Floor Care with Future shine.
It can be a little tough to find, wall mart always seems to have it, Kroger carries it, but runs out...
I called Johnson and they said it was the same stuff, and even sent me a coupon for a free bottle!
I re-use mine. If I'm only dipping a few clear parts,when I'm done, I just pour the rest back in the bottle.
You will find yourself keeping plastic bowls and trays from take out. They make great basins to dip parts in.

Send us Pics when it's dry! 

Steve


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Lowe's carries it and I think Menard's does too.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread Bob, and thank you Steve for all the info. I was gonna ask about how to remove it if you make a boo-boo, but just re-read the posts and found that too.  

Thanks to you too Mo, for suggesting my using it to seal up that funky maroon plastic on my Deuce.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Be carefull removing it..sometimes window cleaner might hurt your decals..

Steve


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Schwinnster said:


> Thanks for starting this thread Bob, and thank you Steve for all the info. I was gonna ask about how to remove it if you make a boo-boo, but just re-read the posts and found that too.
> 
> Thanks to you too Mo, for suggesting my using it to seal up that funky maroon plastic on my Deuce.


:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

OK, here's a shot with the Hornet almost completed. This is after an airbrushed coating of Future and it turned out pretty well.


----------

